# Hunting Gnomes



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Bagged my first lawn Gnome today with my new Dankung Toucan...he must be dead he isn't moving, I stood him up to pose with the new slingshot. He's still smiling that evil grin 
Should I be sleeping with one open tonight????


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

lol


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Yea, the wife and I just watched the Elton John "Gnomes" movie. 
I really gave me the itch to go hunting









I also like this: http://www.amazon.com/How-Survive-Garden-Gnome-Attack/dp/158008463X/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1311961060&sr=8-3


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

He is not dead, keep shooting him till he stops smiling!!!!!
That is the only way you know for sure he is dead.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

kyrokon said:


> He is not dead, keep shooting him till he stops smiling!!!!!
> That is the only way you know for sure he is dead.


Arrrggghhh!!! Oh nooo. I went out to finish the job but he was gone! I hate lawn gnomes


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

haha I love my gnomey. whenever I have just a couple of minutes and want a quick shot he gets it with splat balls!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

wombat said:


> haha I love my gnomey. whenever I have just a couple of minutes and want a quick shot he gets it with splat balls!
> View attachment 9613


He, heh...keep him alive just to make his life miserable....you sadistic bas--rd







I like it!


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Duke,

I will no longer get travel discounts because you killed the gnomes.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Gnomes are as thick as two very short planks.There is one just down our road sat at the edge of a pond with a fishing rod.Never caught a fish,Idiot hasnt any bait on his line.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

spanky said:


> Gnomes are as thick as two very short planks.There is one just down our road sat at the edge of a pond with a fishing rod.Never caught a fish,Idiot hasnt any bait on his line.


Yea, they're tricky little buggers, but lack common sense, and they move very slowwww


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

spanky said:


> Gnomes are as thick as two very short planks.There is one just down our road sat at the edge of a pond with a fishing rod.Never caught a fish,Idiot hasnt any bait on his line.


He's just fishing on credit







.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I actually found a creature that is scarier than those creepy little garden gnomes.....my wife brought home three antique chalkware circus clown heads. I wonder if I will be murdered in my sleep or if I should go shoot them with the double Tbg and 13mm steel right now. Wish me luck.


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

i think u should shoot them-just to be on the safe side


----------



## TacticalHuntingSurvivalist (Jun 11, 2011)

Shoot that gnomes grin off!


----------



## GameKeeper (Jul 24, 2011)

You shouldn't shot gnome and then give him a slingshot !


----------

